

Persuasive design: we tested the decoy effect on our pricing page - carriermonk
http://blog.usabilla.com/a-user-test-on-decoy-pricing-steer-decisions-and-increase-conversion/

======
Terretta
This didn't test the decoy effect, it tested bad pricing on the low end and
tested price sensitivity on the high end.

Conclusion: frugal users avoid bad prices, high end users are less price
sensitive.

Would be interested to see an actual "decoy" test.

